# Purchasing trips at Fishing shows



## Copper44 (Sep 25, 2004)

is it actually a better deal to purchase flyin trips to Canada at say the Ultimate Fishing Show in Novi or is it all the same as just purchasing any other time. I like to do my research on places but if I can get a screaming deal I might be enticed. Looking to take my 15 year old son to a flyin, but probably a do it yourself outpost. Main priority would be big pike, then lake trout, finally walleye. Hoping I can find it somewhere in Ontario. But open to other areas for the right price.


----------



## SEMichiiganConservation (7 mo ago)

I have purchased 2 at shows, 2 by mail. I like the shows because I could sit down and talk with the people who ran the trips. I can't say I say any big difference in prices, but it has be several years.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

It is pricey but, if you want big pike:









Point, cast, reel, net, release - repeat


On my way home from four days fishing in Saskatchewan. It was a great trip. I just wish I could take credit for it. The guide was great. The fishing was great. We worked out a routine. He would point. I would cast and reel. He would net and release. Then we would repeat the same...




www.michigan-sportsman.com





And very limited internet so it will be real quality time.


----------



## Copper44 (Sep 25, 2004)

Northernfisher said:


> It is pricey but, if you want big pike:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can’t believe I haven’t ever heard of this place. Especially considering I’ve fished the lake right to the east of it years ago 🤣. (Wollaston Lake Lodge). That was an awesome trip but makes Hatchet look cheap these days.
Thanks for the recommendation!!


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

We booked Air Ivanhoe at outdoorama back in the day. Turned out great

Ended up going back multiple times after


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

If you can check out all the references provided while at the show go for it. Usually that takes a bit of time to accomplish.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

Copper44 said:


> can’t believe I haven’t ever heard of this place. Especially considering I’ve fished the lake right to the east of it years ago 🤣. (Wollaston Lake Lodge). That was an awesome trip but makes Hatchet look cheap these days.
> Thanks for the recommendation!!


The two 42" pike came out of Wollaston. It is a fly out from the lodge.


----------

